# Cleaning tyres before dressing them- best technique?



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I have been really struggling with this. I cannot seem to get it right, and as a result I am struggling to get my tyre dressing to work. 

I seem to just be left with streaky looking tyres after cleaning them. What I am doing wrong? Are there some products/technique I need to be following?


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Probably should say what your currently doing... I just use my wheel cleaner and agitate, if they were really bad then like a citrus degreaser and stiff brush should get them clean


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

What are you using and how do you apply it?


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Good apc and tyre scrubbing brush, if bad tend to spray wheel cleaner more alkaline based like smart wheels then scrub hard.

Edit
Just seen you posted similar current routine after lol

Scrub harder then lol


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I use APC, but discovered almost by accident that Bilt Hamber Surfex does a remarkable job of cleaning tyres and leaves them looking almost new ready for dressing. It's all I use for tyres now.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

rottenapple said:


> Good apc and tyre scrubbing brush, if bad tend to spray wheel cleaner more alkaline based like smart wheels then scrub hard.
> 
> Edit
> Just seen you posted similar current routine after lol
> ...


Exactly what I do, use a £2.99 ASDA scrubbing brush and G101 mixed at 1-4.

Scrubbing harder helps if they are really dirty.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Apc , scrub - rinse - Apc scrub Rinse ....seems to work for me


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

Duragloss Whitewall Tire Cleaner or new Polish brand ADBL Tire and Rubber Cleaner type it in google or youtube.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

I use the Britemax Grimeout. Dilute down, spray over tyre and then use a good stiff brush to scrub it with. The next part is important too, make sure the tyre is completely dry before applying anything onto it.

Currently using ADS tyre coating and found a little goes a long way and does seem to last :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Surfex , hard brush, scrub, jetwash; repeat. Once everything else is done I blow dry the tyres and dress, current fave is T1:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> I use APC, but discovered almost by accident that Bilt Hamber Surfex does a remarkable job of cleaning tyres and leaves them looking almost new ready for dressing. It's all I use for tyres now.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

G101 and a stiff brush works for me.


----------



## Jimmy2k (Feb 26, 2012)

As above - wheel cleaner / surfex, proper scrub, rinse, repeat...

When I got my car I realised they must have put a silicone dressing on - it is so nasty it gunked up my brush and took a good 2 or 3 scrubbings to get clean. Just keep going ;-)


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

I've been using verso on mine and a tyre brush.. Works fine for me


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

kenny wilson said:


> Surfex , hard brush, scrub, jetwash; repeat. Once everything else is done I blow dry the tyres and dress, current fave is T1:thumb:


Exactly what I do.


----------



## DeanoLfc (Apr 5, 2015)

Af Verso, Scrub, Rinse, Wipe, Dress.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Degreaser or acidic wheel cleaner with a quick agitation with a brush for me. Gets the silicone gunk off them quite easily where an APC often won't.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As the instructions on all tyre dressings say apply to clean dry tyre.

A good few folk will do just that, but its not just a wipe over with a brush or a scrub with a brush and the shampoo solution.

Yes it will be cleaner than before but not truly clean especially if there has been dressing on before.
I Know a good few already do this following procedure..

Here we go with a clean and dressing...

I finally got round to De-greasing the polo tyres.

*1:2 Bilt Hamber Surfex HD and Water This was a very strong mix to get onto of tyres that have never been done before but a lot will use at 1:4/5 for grubby tyres and 1:10 as a general rule.* Sprayed onto tyre and Rubbed in with a spud scrubbing brush so rather soft bristles actually.



















The brush would just be dipped in the bucket and rubbed round the tyre wall this done twice and rinsed off with water from watering can and left to air dry.

*Water from 1 Tyre been done...*










*50/50 degreased and not...*










*De-Greased...*










*Water after 2 Tyres done...* Time to change water me thinks...:lol:


----------

